

Shrink a Market 2.0 - jasonlbaptiste
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/03/shrink-a-market-20.html

======
keltecp11
When they say 'close' Encarta, does that mean they will be taking down
<http://encarta.msn.com/> or are they just not going to keep it updated?

